# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Επισκευη πλακετας κινητου,αλλαγη BGA.

## rep

Βλεπω πολλους φιλους που προσπαθουν να κανουν επισκευες κινητων χωρις εργαλεια και πανω απο ολα χωρις γνωση..στο παρακατω βιντεο θα δειτε πως αλλαζω micro bga σε ενα τηλεφωνο,

----------

angel_grig (05-04-12), aser (05-04-12), GREG11 (26-03-12), Hary Dee (02-08-12), herctrap (26-03-12), jami (29-03-12), john13alex (27-03-12), katsigiannis (27-03-12), leosedf (26-03-12), patent61 (27-03-12), pol465 (27-03-12), ta03 (27-03-12), turist (26-03-12), wow (27-03-12)

----------


## ziakosnasos

Γεια σου Χρυσόστομε χρυσοχέρη  πάλι έγραψες .....

----------

rep (26-03-12)

----------


## turist

Ωραίος. 
Μία ερώτηση, δεν χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου κόλληση (reballing) σε τέτοιου μεγέθους ολοκληρωμένα?

----------


## rep

αν το ολοκληρωμενο ειναι καινουργιο εχει επανω δικα του,αν ειναι βγαλμενο απο αλλο τηλεφωνο δημιουργω εγω μικρα με το κολλητιρη και στο ολοκληρωμενο και στη πλακετα.

----------


## herctrap

τελειος μπραβο

νιτρο????

καυσιμο να βαλω λιγο καυσιμο απο μοντελιστικα αεροπλανα που εχω?????

εγω καθαριζω με flux-off αλλα μετα η πλακετα κολλαει

πως το διορθωνουμε αυτο???

----------


## rep

με νιτρο δεν κολαει καθολου το καθαριζεις μια φορα με το κοφλερ διωχνεις τα υγρα πριν στεγνωσουν και αλλη μια και ειναι αψογο.

----------


## leosedf

Είχες χρόνο βλέπω Χρυσόστομε και πήρες και μια απο τις αγαπημένες 6610/7210 σταιλ.

----------


## rep

Κωνσταντινε εκανα σε αυτην την επεμβαση γιατι ειναι απο τις σχετικα ευκολες πλακετες στην επισκευη γιατι δεν εχει κοντα εξαρτηματα και κονεκτορες για να κανω ζημια.αραια εξαρτηματα κλπ.αν καποιος θελει να κανει δοκιμες ειναι καλη περιπτωση.σε ποιο καινουργια κινητα  το κανω λιγο ποιο αργα και καταληλο ακροφησιο στον θερμο αερα.

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά είναι πολύ καλή πλακέτα για τέτοια.
Σε αυτά τα ολοκληρωμένα γιατί δεν κάνεις reball με στένσιλ? Λόγω ταχύτητας? Εγώ πάντα έβαζα μπιλάκια με πάστα και στένσιλ.

----------


## rep

σε ενα λεπτο δημιουργω μικρα μπαλακια στο ολοκληρωμενο και αν δεν ειναι μεγαλα κανω το ιδιο και στην πλακετα σχεδον παντα δουλευει.

----------


## Panoss

Χρυσόστομε, 'νίτρο' εννοείς διαλυτικό νίτρου; Αυτό που πουλάνε στα χρωματοπωλεία, σιδηρικά κλπ;

----------


## rep

ναι παναγιωτη αυτο ειναι.

----------


## herctrap

τι κόλληση βαζεις για να κανεις μπιλιες???

εγω εχω μονο multicore 60/40 0.7 θα τα καταφερω ή να παρω μικροτερη

solder paste μπορεις να βαλεις με το χερι ή θες οπωσδηποτε stencil??

αν εχεις board με solder mask και εχει πανω ενα tqfp-32 και παρεις το solder paste και το περασεις πανω απο τα pad και το solder mask 
αν κανεις reflow με θερμο αερα θα μεινει στα pad ή θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωματα?

με τι θερμοκρασια κανεις το reflow??

ποσο απαραιτητο ειναι να προθερμανεις το board??


αυτα τα λιγα για τωρα

----------


## rep

και εγω παρομια βαζω.δεν κανεις ενα ενα τα μπαλακια αλλο ολα μαζι καθαριζεις το ic βαζεις flux και περνας απο πανω το κολλιτηρη με κοληση και γινεται.
solder paste δεν μπορεις να βαλεις με το χερι  θες οπωσδηποτε stencil,αν δεν προθερμανεις την πλακετα θελει παραπανω ωρα  με τον θερμο αερα για να γινει η δουλεια και δεν προτεινεται.Αν μπορεσω να προσαρμοσω την καμερα στο μικροσκοποιο μου θα ανεβασω και ενα σχετικο βιντεο.

----------


## herctrap

μπορει να βγαλει κανεις ενα βιντεο για το rebail

εχω ενα ps3 εδω διπλα

----------

